# Discovered Someone Else is using similar Username



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I was checking in on the forum and came across a post that looked like was one of mine. Upon further checking it was posted by another member using the same basic user name as mine. I originally had noticed that the format was identical to mine, with one exception; a letter was missing; old-goat vs mine; olde-goat. I registered in 2009, other member joined in 2011. Checking in with a moderator there is not much that can be done in this type of situation. It looks like the system is not smart enough to pick up on subtle differences and I guess you can register a user name by just taking someone’s user name and just adding or deleting a letter and you are good to go… I have traded PMs with a number of other forum members over the years and exchanged contact information etc and just want to make all aware to make sure to read the user name carefully. Unfortunate as it is with all the issues going on the internet; identity theft, scamming etc you cannot be too careful.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What's the problem? Sounds to me like you are over reacting. Most likely the other member wasn't even aware of your screen name when he joined. It's just an internet screen name; not an identity. I've seen both Old Goat 66 and Old Goat 67 as screen names that are also somewhat similar both to each other and to yours and the other one you mention. It's really just coincidence or 'luck of the draw'.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

olde-goat said:


> I was checking in on the forum and came across a post that looked like was one of mine. Upon further checking it was posted by another member using the same basic user name as mine. I originally had noticed that the format was identical to mine, with one exception; a letter was missing; old-goat vs mine; olde-goat. I registered in 2009, other member joined in 2011. Checking in with a moderator there is not much that can be done in this type of situation. It looks like the system is not smart enough to pick up on subtle differences and I guess you can register a user name by just taking someone’s user name and just adding or deleting a letter and you are good to go… I have traded PMs with a number of other forum members over the years and exchanged contact information etc and just want to make all aware to make sure to read the user name carefully. Unfortunate as it is with all the issues going on the internet; identity theft, scamming etc you cannot be too careful.


There are 34 other members using a variation of old goat in their user names, I would suggest adding an image to your signature and/or avatar, then no one will ever mistake you for the other old goat(s).


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If you have "goat" or "gto" in your username, expect some similar names out there...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Old goat.....so original, I can't believe you've been scammed. Better change your pin # too if it's 1234....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with 05GTO, add an avatar and a pic of your car in your signature and no-one will ever get you guys mixed/messed up.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

or go with a username that no one would copy


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crustysack said:


> or go with a username that no one would copy


_ I did_


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Old goat.....so original, I can't believe you've been scammed. Better change your pin # too if it's 1234....


LOL
I was thinking the same thing.

You are on a GTO forum and you have the word "goat" in your name. Pretty sure there are lots of variations of a username with GOAT included.

Bet there's a "young-goat" out there somewhere.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Change your username to "Goat Lover". Then use a picture of your GTO as your avatar. Depending on where you're from, you can use a picture of a billy goat if you make love... I mean... love them as well.


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe PHS will keep track so we can easily spot a cloned username.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

How do you add the pic of your car so it shows up whenever you post? I have pics on here but they only show if you click on them!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jsgoatman said:


> How do you add the pic of your car so it shows up whenever you post? I have pics on here but they only show if you click on them!


At the top of the page click "User CP" then on the left of the next page click either "Edit Avatar" or "Edit Signature" add your pictures or info there then click "Save".


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

crustysack said:


> or go with a username that no one would copy


 Having a military mind helped me pick mine!!:shutme


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Change your username to "Goat Lover". Then use a picture of your GTO as your avatar. Depending on where you're from, you can use a picture of a billy goat if you make love... I mean... love them as well.


This avatar is available, there are a few others that may not be appropriate for a family forum.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread has oulived it's usefulness.......if it ever had any to begin with.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05gto said:


> this avatar is available, there are a few others that may not be appropriate for a family forum.


roflmao


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!!Too funny.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

That old goat does know how to pick em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

See post #16


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

05GTO said:


> This avatar is available, there are a few others that may not be appropriate for a family forum.


LMAO! 

Damn... it's true. Goats DO close their eyes when you kiss them.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Geees olde-goat....Kinda arrogant, eh? I'm really not interested in or concerned with being confused with you. Maybe you should be real original and call your self YE-olde-goat. I notice you have a 65 convert. I also have a 65 convert that I have owned since 1972, so maybe you should sell yours so people don't get us confused, then you could buy a Mustang or something. Hmmm, olde-pony, has a nice ring to it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

